# Michele's "Orvis" Poncho



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Last week I was with my friend, Michele and she asked if I wouldn't mind stopping into an Orvis store so she could pick up something for her dog. I don't like shopping, but love Michele, so I agreed to stop in.

Orvis is an "outdoor" store where they sell all types of outdoor equipment and apparel. To my surprise, I really enjoyed the stop.... Lots of interesting things.

Michele found a wool poncho that she LOVED. She put it on and said how much she loved it and twirled around the store. The original price of the wool poncho was $159.00 but it was on sale for 30% off, which brought the price down to $111.00 which we both felt was a good price. She went back and forth and finally decided she didn't really NEED it, so we left without it.

I considered going back and getting it for her Birthday in February, but she saw the price and that is more than we typically spend on Birthday gifts... I didn't want to make her feel uncomfortable.

I remembered seeing Cascade Ecological Wool at my LYS, which was identical to the poncho at Orvis. I "copied" the design by casting on a mock turtle neck in ribbing, placing 4 markers and knitting increases before and after each marker on every other round until it was the right size. End with ribbing to keep from rolling and voila'... Michelle's Orvis poncho ready for her Birthday AND made with love.

The BEST PART?!?!? The wool for the poncho only cost $40.00! Now THAT is a bargain!!!!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Really pretty! What a lovely friend you are!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow. She will love it and you for knitting it especially for her. Made with love.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Amy, can we go shopping?


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Amy I know that your friend is going to love this one so much more,first it was made with love and its from you. That was so very nice of you to take the time and knit this for her birthday. What a true friend you are!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Being able to recreate stylish, expensive original designs is another of the "perks" to being a determined knitter with a little experience.. Your friend is going to be SO excited to see her birthday gift, and to know you went to all that trouble just for her!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Alimac said:


> Wow. She will love it and you for knitting it especially for her. Made with love.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful work Amy


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

What a beautiful and special friend you are Amy!!! She is going to be delighted with her poncho and will know it came from all the love in your heart.

Thank you for sharing the poncho and the story.

sandyj1942


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job from a dear friend!


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

You're a wonderful friend to make Michele an "Orvis" Poncho. It's lovely. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Cnleb said:


> Amy, can we go shopping?


I'd love to come along too! :wink: Very nice work; I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Once again,AmyKnits, you amaze!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

What a wonderful friend you are Amy...it would be great if you could send us a pic of your friend when she opens the poncho! ....the surprise on her face will be priceless! This will mean much more to her than the store bought one, for sure.  Love that you jump in to any challenge 

:thumbup: :thumbup: !


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I wish you were my friend. You did a wonderful job. I believe I'll have to make one for myself. Easy pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That poncho is gorgeous. Michelle is going to LOVE it!! I'm guessing that it's even nicer than the one in the store. The yarn choice is perfect. Love, love, love the cascade yarns. You did a great job with the pattern. Now don't you want one for yourself?


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

You are amazing, Amy!


----------



## paulita52 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful poncho!! One person said easy pattern! Unfortunately, for a novice knitter without an actual pattern to read, I am clueless! Do you have something in written pattern form you could share? I would love to make this!! paula


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

that is super! I love it when I can figure out how to replilcate something like this; kudos to you. Debi


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

As much as I love the poncho, I am in awe of the fact that you designed and completed it in a week, for a friend no less! Kudos on a marvelous job and a wonderful friendship.-)


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW! UR an AWESOME Knitter & Friend! Most people would be lucky to have a friend like U just once in their life! Michele will have tears of joy in her eyes when she gets her "Special Poncho". May God Bless U & UR's


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is outstanding Amy. You are very creative and it looks perfect. Your friend is going to be so very happy with her gift.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh Amy, I LOVE it! And so will Michele, I'm sure much more than if you had gone back into the store and spent over $100. I do hope you have some labels that say "hand knit by Amy" or something like that. 
This is a treasure to be sure.
Thank you for sharing how you made it - going to have to bookmark it for someday


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

that is awesome! Can we be friends? LOL


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

paulita52 said:


> Beautiful poncho!! One person said easy pattern! Unfortunately, for a novice knitter without an actual pattern to read, I am clueless! Do you have something in written pattern form you could share? I would love to make this!! paula


I think several of us would love this.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

You are one smart lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Way better than store bought and she will feel so well loved. Isn't it nice to knit for someone you know will appreciate it? I know she will be thrilled.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work, just love Poncho's


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely compliments!

This is knitted similar to how a top down sweater would be knitted. I have had several PM's already for more specifics, so here goes....

Two skeins Cascade Ecological wool, (5) chunky, approx 700 yards.... (478 yards per skein).

My gauge is 4 sts. per inch on size 9US needles... Not extremely important as this is not fitted... Use whatever needle gets you relatively close. My poncho measures 49" wide (folded in half, width wise.. as you would to block) at widest part, right before hem ribbing. I made mine 19" long, which would hit at about the wrist (or to cover hem of average top) when worn.

CO 70 stitches and K2P2 for 3".

Knit 20 sts., PM, knit 15 sts. PM, Knit 20 sts. PM, Knit 15 sts. PM. 

The "beginning of round" marker should be a different color than the other three markers in order to remember where the beginning of the round is.

Increase round... Knit to one stitch before marker, KFB, slip marker, KFB, continue around.

Next row... KNIT

Repeat above two rounds until work measures 12" from beginning of increases. (This should be wide enough to fit around your shoulders... Try it on to make sure, if it is too snug, knit these 2 rounds a few more times until comfortable).

Continue knitting until desired length increasing on every 4th row (instead of every 2nd)
Knit 3" of K2, P2. BO in ribbing. Block and enjoy!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Amy. It is a very delightful pattern to have for my to do list.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Now this IS a special gift!!!!!!!!!! It is gorgeous! Hmmmmmm.... I need to make one too... Giggle ;-)


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, after all Amy's hard work writing this pattern, we should make one and post it when we're done. We will call it Amy's Poncho. I will start mine this weekend. Who's with me?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Okay, after all Amy's hard work writing this pattern, we should make one and post it when we're done. We will call it Amy's Poncho. I will start mine this weekend. Who's with me?


Gee I think that is great. However this weekend is booked. I am going to the Vogue Knitting Live event. I will be much to tired. Perhaps by March 1st for me.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Amy!! I don't know how you do it, but you have a magical way with yarn. Very special poncho you've created for Michelle - she is going to LOVE it. And how sweet you always are to share your ideas with us. Kudos to you for being an amazing friend.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Awe you are a true friend indeed hopefully we will get to see a picture of her wearing it! I bet you can't wait to see the look on her face


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

RebeccaVM said:


> that is awesome! Can we be friends? LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful shawl! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic poncho Amy,it's a beautiful gift for your friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh I love the poncho - you do such great work.


----------



## LaurieK (Jul 13, 2011)

Lucky friend!!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

What a nice thing to do for your friend! I like the pattern, it is very dense so it will be nice and warm.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty and a really thoughtful gift rather than going into a store and buying something already made. I know your friend will think so too. I've had so many offers to knit something for a price but have turned the offers down. My reply is I don't knit to sell, I only knit for love. Corny but true.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done! You are so smart! Creative people can have quality garments with a little thinkin'! lol!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Amy........you are so creative........your work is always beautiful......congrats...lucky friend.....


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful poncho! I love the yarn and the colors. You do such beautiful work and what a great gift for your friend...she will love it!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

It came out beautiful Amy. She will be delighted.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern and your time it took to get it to us.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, count me in for the pattern, I'd love to make this one for my DD and SD who live in cold climates. I just saw the pattern, thanks so much, I gather that you used a round needle and had to use another longer one as the size progressed?


lawrencji said:


> I think several of us would love this.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you went the limit and did something wonderful YEAH for you


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

It is beautiful, a very lucky friend will be delighted I'm sure. I know I would. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Please post a photo of her wearing it after you give it to her. She's going to be blown away by your lovely gift.



AmyKnits said:


> Last week I was with my friend, Michele and she asked if I wouldn't mind stopping into an Orvis store so she could pick up something for her dog. I don't like shopping, but love Michele, so I agreed to stop in.
> 
> Orvis is an "outdoor" store where they sell all types of outdoor equipment and apparel. To my surprise, I really enjoyed the stop.... Lots of interesting things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

About 2 years ago I bought yarn and a pattern from my LYS. I was about 6 inches into it and realized I didn't like it. So...... I frogged it. Since then I've been looking for a poncho I'd be happy to use this "not so cheap" yarn for. I finally found one I thought I'd be happy with. I ended up improvising as my yarn and needles required for the yarn are different than called for. Amy, it's very much like the one you made for your friend. I'm about 1/3 into it and very happy with results so far. The one thing extra I'm going to do is trim it with fun-fur. I'll post when completed. Hope it looks as good as yours!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

You Re a a generous friend! It is lovely!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Girlfriend...you are simply amazing...you blow me away!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonderful gift, and a true friend.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonderful job Amy! Like they said in the Godfather. "Be my friend"


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lovely!!!! I always love to see your work. Thanks again for sharing your pattern. ;0)


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful. My granddaughter asked me to make her a poncho. I think I will do this one.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful. My granddaughter asked me to make her a poncho. I think I will do this one.


----------



## Lacie (Sep 19, 2013)

What a nice story with a happy and very pretty ending! What a very lucky and I'm sure, overwhelmed by your gift, friend!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this poncho, Amy. I made 3 last year that were fun to do. But I like yours because it does not come to a point and I love the turtle neck for warmth. Thanks for the pattern. This will be on my to do list. Beautiful work.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking poncho!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely! What a surprise for your friend.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

What a great friend you are and she will be so thrilled. So much nicer knowing you cared enough about her to take time to knit. Great looking poncho.


----------



## nancyii (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing your pattern. This is saved and will be a project in the near future. Your knitting is beautiful as are you for all you do for us. Have a blessed day.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Sharp looking poncho. What a lovely gift from a thoughtful friend.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job, Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

A pointless poncho! A mere 700 yards! Thanks for the pattern! I've saved it and will start spinning for it right away. How wonderful to see that a clever knitter can still save money making her own clothes!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Amy, that is so beautiful, what a wonderful friend you are. I have a birthday coming up too, will you be my friend?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

You are truly a gift from Heaven to others Amy. Your friend is so blessed to have you. Once again you have created a gorgeous replica. Much respect and love I send to you today...Betty


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

AS always your know how, lets you go and do something so special. Wish I could see her smile when she gets this lovely hand knitted gift.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What a nice thing to do. She will love it more because it is made with love. Great color and style.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! Great job, III want one now!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl...
beautiful friendship!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Aren't you glad you can knit and give your friend something she can't buy in a store? Time, friendship, love - all go into every article somebody makes with their own hands. You did a great job - also you thought up the pattern and took the time to look for a special yarn. Your friend has a special friend in you.


----------



## Nitasknits (Dec 30, 2013)

Wish I had a friend like you! How beautiful a story and the poncho is just perfect! Do post a pic with your friend wearing it in Feb. I'd like to see how it looks . . .


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

What a wonderful friend you are! It turned out beautiful and your friend will love it .... And you!


----------



## Cjass (Mar 22, 2013)

Amy, your work is outstanding. Love the poncho! You are very generous to share your pattern with us. Thank you!!!


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. It is a darling style,classic look, warm and comfortable.


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful and shows your kindness too!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's really nice, Amy! Your friend will love it, I'm sure!


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently downloaded (from a KP member, I think) a pattern for a cowl made from chunky wool. The knitter had seen it in a Gap store and, as she says on her pattern, she "may or may not have counted the rows in the store so she could duplicate it herself"!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

What a wonderful event in both of your lives !! Please send us the reaction when you give it to her for her special day.We already know she'll be over the moon about it !! And it IS truly a gift from the heart and hands.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

What a wonderful friend you are, Amy. I know she will love wearing it and thinking of you every time she does!
Happy Knitting.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

My BDay is Nov19.LOL... You have been blessed with such talent for knitting. I copied your pattern & hope to find a similar yarn. Just ADORE the poncho. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I wanted to let KPers know that I just got an e-mail from, "Little Knits." They are selling Cascade Eco-chunky plus in a lot of different colors with 478 yds per skein at $15.00 per skein. I ordered two skeins to knit a Orvis Poncho. I hope this helps everyone out. ;0)


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow - lovely!~


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Forgive me, Amy, but this was just too nice of a pattern not to have as a PDF. You are a busy wife, mother, and professional and I am retired so I took the liberty of playing around a little with it. Didn't quite get it to my liking but I want to get started on the poncho as a travel project to grandson's basketball game tonight and again tomorrow. Thank you for sharing, and for your concise directions. Jan


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very nice! You do so well on proportions when you design a piece!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

montgal said:


> Forgive me, Amy, but this was just too nice of a pattern not to have as a PDF. You are a busy wife, mother, and professional and I am retired so I took the liberty of playing around a little with it. Didn't quite get it to my liking but I want to get started on the poncho as a travel project to grandson's basketball game tonight and again tomorrow. Thank you for sharing, and for your concise directions. Jan


Thank you, Montgal! I just downloaded the pattern. That is a big help to download in PDF. I appreciate it very much. Thanks!!!! My yarn is ordered. ;0)


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Amy it is beautiful and you are a wonderful person and friend.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!!!


montgal said:


> Forgive me, Amy, but this was just too nice of a pattern not to have as a PDF. You are a busy wife, mother, and professional and I am retired so I took the liberty of playing around a little with it. Didn't quite get it to my liking but I want to get started on the poncho as a travel project to grandson's basketball game tonight and again tomorrow. Thank you for sharing, and for your concise directions. Jan


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

montgal said:


> Forgive me, Amy, but this was just too nice of a pattern not to have as a PDF. You are a busy wife, mother, and professional and I am retired so I took the liberty of playing around a little with it. Didn't quite get it to my liking but I want to get started on the poncho as a travel project to grandson's basketball game tonight and again tomorrow. Thank you for sharing, and for your concise directions. Jan


Thank you so much for doing this  It will be so very helpful to us. . . can't start the poncho right away, but I plan to soon :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love it Amy! Thanks for the pattern, too.

Donna K


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

montgal said:


> Forgive me, Amy, but this was just too nice of a pattern not to have as a PDF. You are a busy wife, mother, and professional and I am retired so I took the liberty of playing around a little with it. Didn't quite get it to my liking but I want to get started on the poncho as a travel project to grandson's basketball game tonight and again tomorrow. Thank you for sharing, and for your concise directions. Jan


Thank you for this. I'm going to start it tonight and had written the directions on a sticky note. This PDF rocks! And so do you!!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Amy--My birthday is March 7th.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is one beautiful poncho. Did you happen to write out the instructions? I may just need to knit one for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that. I like the yarn and the gift project idea. How could you not like shopping at Orvis is you like the outdoors. Wish we had one near us. Joan 8060


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> I recently downloaded (from a KP member, I think) a pattern for a cowl made from chunky wool. The knitter had seen it in a Gap store and, as she says on her pattern, she "may or may not have counted the rows in the store so she could duplicate it herself"!


Lol! I didn't count, but I DID take notes where it fell on her!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> That is one beautiful poncho. Did you happen to write out the instructions? I may just need to knit one for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For those of you who would like the pattern, I posted it here....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230654-1.html

Thank you all for your lovely compliments. I will post a photo of Michele wearing it soon... You all have me so excited, I KNOW I won't be able to wait until her Birthday to give it to her!


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

Just wondering if you tell how many stitches to cast on. You did a beautiful job and I definitely have to make one for myself I just need help getting started. Thanks Eloise


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> That is one beautiful poncho. Did you happen to write out the instructions? I may just need to knit one for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If you go back Montgal wrote a PDF pattern. Just go back a page or two. I'm currently knitting it! Goes fast in chunky.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks will have to look for it


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

montgal said:


> Forgive me, Amy, but this was just too nice of a pattern not to have as a PDF. You are a busy wife, mother, and professional and I am retired so I took the liberty of playing around a little with it. Didn't quite get it to my liking but I want to get started on the poncho as a travel project to grandson's basketball game tonight and again tomorrow. Thank you for sharing, and for your concise directions. Jan


Hey, thanks! I didn't even see that until Ma Kitty pointed it out! Wasn't that kind of you!

And thank you for your enthusiasm, Ma Kitty... You make me blush!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Cnleb said:


> Amy, can we go shopping?


I think we should all rent a bus and go on shopping trip with her! I do winder if she set you up for a challenge though! Knowing you would try to make it haha! Not really of course...but that would be funny!
Oh and it is gorgeous!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

What a nice story with such a beautiful poncho for the ending! Happy you could find the yarn to make it for your friend. It will certainly mean more to her that you made it!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for this poncho pattern! I have yarn that I purchased over 4 years ago that I made into a sweater and then frogged it all after I lost a lot of weight in an illness. So I have this beautiful yarn and this looks like it could work for the poncho. 

Thank you very much. You are a talented knitter and designer!

Be sure to let us know how she likes her new poncho.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful!! I'd take you as my friend any day! Your friend, Michele, is going to be blown away when she sees this!!!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Hey, thanks! I didn't even see that until Ma Kitty pointed it out! Wasn't that kind of you!
> 
> And thank you for your enthusiasm, Ma Kitty... You make me blush!


Amy, there must be a run on the Cascade Ecological yarn at Cascade Yarns....I checked last night and they only had 1 skein in stock!!! I think you' 've started a wave of KP'ers knitting Michele' s "Orvis" Poncho :thumbup:

Keep inspiring us...you give us all incentive to think outside the box, and keep us going!


----------



## cmknit (Nov 9, 2012)

You've always do such beautiful work. I really enjoy all the knitting you have posted.

I noticed that the blocking pad you are using is brown. I've never seen one like that. Can you tell me where you purchased it?

Thanks


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

What a lovely gift that is simply gorgeous!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Dear Amy, I would really like to know if you ever sleep!!!! You do beautiful work, many original and unusual projects and I know you have 4 kids and a job!!!!! What's your secret????????????????????? This poncho is really neat. Thanks for sharing so many ideas and patterns with the rest of us.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your friend Michele is going to be thrilled! What a wonderful gift to give her. Your poncho is lovely. I, too, love ponchos and have several. This looks like another one I would add to my collection. Wonderful design and work, as always!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW, Amy, that is a gorgeous poncho! You did a terrific job for Michele - she will LOVE it!! You must knit very fast. I'd never be able to get it done that quickly!! I'm still plodding along on a king-sized afghan for my daughter that's crocheted.


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> Okay, after all Amy's hard work writing this pattern, we should make one and post it when we're done. We will call it Amy's Poncho. I will start mine this weekend. Who's with me?


Sounds perfect!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

lbg52 said:


> Sounds perfect!


Okay, I made my poncho but it's too big so I have to pull back to where some of the increases are and quit increasing. Just a note, I knit it on 6.5 mm needles and changed to 8mm for the k2 p2 border so it didn't draw in. That worked for me. Except for the huge size. Anyway, I knit and watched the football game cheering for the Seahawks and I wasn't disappointed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wonderful gift and great knitting. I can't wait to hear about her twirling in her new poncho. Great bargain too. Will be like she will always have a hug from her friend...YOU.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Rosesla said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern and your time it took to get it to us.


I thank you too, it looks so comfy. You are an amazing knitting whiz girl :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a beautiful poncho and such a nice design, a special gift to give especially when its made with your own hands. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Amy for this lovely and very wearable poncho. Also, thanks Jan for the pdf.


----------

